# Erfahrungen Fullface MET Parachute MCR , Leatt DBX 4.0 und tld Stage



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde wohl bald einen neuen leichten Fullface für Enduroracing brauchen. Bisher bin ich mit einem Giro Switchblade unterwegs.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen machen können mit den beiden neuen Modellen von Leatt und tld?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (31. Januar 2019)

Was spricht gegen den Proframe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (31. Januar 2019)

Nichts. Aber den hatte ich schon mal auf. Und da ich von der Qualität bei Fox nicht so überzeugt bin, schaue ich mich nach Alternativen um.


----------



## vanbov (7. April 2019)

@Florent29 
Wie hast du dich am Schluss entschieden?


----------



## Florent29 (8. April 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> @Florent29
> Wie hast du dich am Schluss entschieden?



Noch gar nicht.

Ich gehe jetzt im April auf ein paar testivals und werde da ein paar Modelle anprobieren.


----------



## T_N_T (8. April 2019)

Nur so am Rande: Ich hatte beide - DBX 4.0 und TLD Stage - zuletzt anprobiert. Fand beide sehr gut (solider Eindruck, trotzdem leicht und luftig), passten mir aber leider nicht (liege jeweils genau zwischen zwei Größen). Den Leatt fand ich persönlich noch etwas besser, auch wenn die Farbauswahl ziemlich mies ist. Wäre zudem günstiger gewesen.


----------



## Wolsif (8. April 2019)

Habe mir den Leatt letztens gekauft, aber leider noch nicht mit fahren können. Auf meinem Schädel sitzt er sehr gut. Sobald ich die Tage damit gefahren bin, geb ich noch n' Feedback!


----------



## vanbov (8. April 2019)

Hab mir jetzt mal folgende zum Testen / Probieren bestellt:

- Leatt DBX 4.0
- TLD Stage
- Fox Proframe

Ich werde berichten....


----------



## T_N_T (9. April 2019)

PS: Beim DBX 4.0 fand ich etwas störend, dass er ein festes, unverstellbares Visier (?) hat.


----------



## Florent29 (10. April 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> PS: Beim DBX 4.0 fand ich etwas störend, dass er ein festes, unverstellbares Visier (?) hat.



Ja, das ist natürlich nicht perfekt...aber da ich Goggles ohnehin lieber am Hals trage als unter dem Schirm, ist das für mich kein vorrangiges Kaufkriterium (meine Halbschale hat zB auch keinen verstellbaren Schirm, da hat mich das noch nie gestört).


----------



## IncrediPhil (12. April 2019)

Habe den DBX 4.0 seit zwei Wochen und kann nichts negatives berichten. Habe aber auch keinen Vergleich...

Gewicht, Aussehen und Passform sind top! Größe L bei 59cm... Habe eher einen schmalen Kopf aber dafür lang in der Stirn-Hinterkopf-Achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (16. April 2019)

Mal eine frage zwischenrein: benutzt jemand den stage&co auch für den park bzw für shuttle? Ich würde gerne meinen in die Jahre gekommenen Rampage Pro ersetzen, und irgendwas mit besserer Belüftung wäre super; im Park fahr ich weder die großen dinger noch non stop die dh pisten.


----------



## Florent29 (16. April 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Mal eine frage zwischenrein: benutzt jemand den stage&co auch für den park bzw für shuttle? Ich würde gerne meinen in die Jahre gekommenen Rampage Pro ersetzen, und irgendwas mit besserer Belüftung wäre super; im Park fahr ich weder die großen dinger noch non stop die dh pisten.



In deinem Fall spräche da mM nach nix dagegen - außer dass mir ein Helm in der Preisklasse zu schade wäre für Park. 

P.S.: ixs Xult ist ein Full-On-DH-Helm mit guter Belüftung.


----------



## clemsi (16. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> In deinem Fall spräche da mM nach nix dagegen - außer dass mir ein Helm in der Preisklasse zu schade wäre für Park.
> 
> P.S.: ixs Xult ist ein Full-On-DH-Helm mit guter Belüftung.



Hast du den xult? Was genau meinst du damit, dass dir ein Helm in der Preisklasse zu schade wäre für den Park? Genau genommen müsste man jeden Helm nach einem Sturz tauschen, egal ob 100, 200 oder 500€- oder liege ich da falsch? Der xult ist ja auch nicht günstiger als der Stage etc
Ich werd mir mal den leatt anschauen, der scheint mir ein guter möglicher Kandidat zu sein.


----------



## Florent29 (16. April 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hast du den xult? Was genau meinst du damit, dass dir ein Helm in der Preisklasse zu schade wäre für den Park? Genau genommen müsste man jeden Helm nach einem Sturz tauschen, egal ob 100, 200 oder 500€- oder liege ich da falsch? Der xult ist ja auch nicht günstiger als der Stage etc
> Ich werd mir mal den leatt anschauen, der scheint mir ein guter möglicher Kandidat zu sein.



Freund von mir hat den Xult.

Mit "zu schade" meine ich, dass so ein leichter Helm "nur" dünnes Plastik als Mould hat und nicht dickeres Fiberglas. Und wenn man den Helm ein bißchen im Lift oder im Shuttle rumschmeißt usw., dann sieht der halt schnell aus wie Sau. Da habe ich dann lieber einen günstigeren Helm für, zB meinen Bluegrass, und nehme den leichten Helm dann, wenn ich ihn brauche, zB für Endurorennen.


----------



## clemsi (16. April 2019)

@Florent29 
Jetzt hab ich dich verstanden. Ich vermute, ich bin - was Preise anbelangt - mittlerweile so abgestumpft, dass ich 200 uvp für einen FF Helm als günstig betrachte ... selbst wenn er nur aus dünnem plastik ist  
Ich habe den Rampage nun 5 Jahre- der hat auch seine Narben, was mich aber nicht stört. Primär ist mir wichtig, dass der Helm sicher ist und mir hilft, einen kühleren Kopf zu bewahren - für letzteres nehme ich gerne Dellen und Schrammen in Kauf.

Ich fahr keine Enduro Rennen oä - entweder Halbschale auf dem trail oder FF Park/shuttle - aber an langen Shuttle Tagen ist mir der rampage oft zu warm, die halbschale zu gefährlich. Klassisches Park geballer ist bei mir < 5%


----------



## LuckZero (16. April 2019)

Ich hatte den TL Stage in der Grösse ML (Rübenumfang  57). Der Helm hat mir gar nicht gepasst, auch mit den dicken Polstern. Grösse XS/S ging auch nicht. Heute noch ein paar Helme anprobiert. Da hat Bell noch am besten gepasst. Warte jetzt noch einmal auf den DBX 4.0. 
Aber ich kann nur empfehlen in nen Shop zu gehen und die Dinger anzuprobieren.

Weiss auch gar nicht mehr was ich von diesen Enduro Schalen halten soll. Irgendwie sind die Dinger für Leute die immer nen FF auf der Rübe haben wollen. Ich würde bestimmt keinen Meter mit nem FF den Berg rauf fahren wollen. Habe ich 27 Jahre nicht gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (17. April 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Aber ich kann nur empfehlen in nen Shop zu gehen und die Dinger anzuprobieren.
> ....


Ich hab gestern anprobiert: TDL D3, IXS Xult, TDL Stage, Fox Proframe, alle in M/L bzw L bei 59cm Kopfumfang.
Am komfortabelsten: D3 (wahrscheinlich keine Überraschung) - war aber auch nur aus Interesse, da mein primäres Ziel ein gut belüfteter FF ist.
Der Xult war oke, allerdings sehe ich seinen Vorsprung bezüglich der Belüftung bei Verwendung einer goggle halbiert, bezogen auf einen klassischen FF. Wie gesagt, nur „sehen“.

Stage und Proframe haben beide gepasst, aber ich fand den Stage komfortabler und optisch schöner. Der Fox wirkt deutlich massiver und auch das padding fällt hier reichlicher aus, wodurch dieser wiederum etwas strammer saß (was in diesem Fall für den Proframe spricht).

Da ich bezogen auf den Preis aber beider eher bei „ok“ einordne, bin ich sehr auf den DBX 4.0 gespannt, welchen ich bestellen müsste. Wenn der ähnlich gut passt wie die beiden konkurrenten und dazu etwas weniger „fragil“ wirkt, könnte der genau die Lücke zwischen dem Stage/Proframe und einem richtigen FF wie dem D3 schließen.



LuckZero schrieb:


> ...
> Weiss auch gar nicht mehr was ich von diesen Enduro Schalen halten soll. Irgendwie sind die Dinger für Leute die immer nen FF auf der Rübe haben wollen. Ich würde bestimmt keinen Meter mit nem FF den Berg rauf fahren wollen. Habe ich 27 Jahre nicht gemacht



Du musst ja keinen tragen, von daher verstehe ich dein Problem hier nicht .


----------



## dh-noob (17. April 2019)

Stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Hatte noch den 100% Aircraft in der Auswahl. Der hat ziemlich genau 1000g und soll ordentlich belüftet sein.
Das Design gefällt mir am Besten. Der DBX könnte der gute Mittelweg sein...


----------



## vanbov (17. April 2019)

So... kann jetzt auch meine Erfahrungen hierzu posten.
Wie bereits angekündigt, wurden folgende Helme in der Größe S (Kopfumfang 55cm) bestellt und probiert:

- TLD Stage (235 €)
- Leatt DBX 4.0 (185 €)
- Fox Proframe (185 €)

Grundsätzliches zu allen drei Helmen:
- Leicht sind alle drei. Zwar kein Vergleich zu meinem geliebten MET Roam, aber für ein FF sehr leicht. Also Perfekt für den geplanten
  Einsatzzweck: Enduro-Touren
- Alle drei sind voll kompatibel mit meiner kürzlich erworbenen Smith Goggle
- Bei allen dreien lassen sich Goggles nicht unter dem Schirm platzieren. Entweder komplett abnehmen oder verkehrherum aufsetzen

*TLD Stage:*
Nett anzusehender Helm, welcher in der Größe überhaupt nicht gepasst hat (viel zu klein). Alleine der Kinnbügel ist so kurz, das ich hier keine flachen Hand zwischen Kinn und Kinnbügel bekam. Es sind verschiedene Wangenpolster mit dabei, wobei ich hier keine passende Einstellung für mich gefunden habe. Im Vergleich zum Fox und zum Leatt ist der TLD der Leichteste, sieht aber im Vergleich auch aus wie ein Kinderhelm bzw. sieht am wenigsten Vertrauenserweckend aus.

*Leatt DBX 4.0:*
Der Helm mit dem größen "Sicherheitsgefühl" von allen dreien, obwohl ausreichend Luftöffnungen vorhanden sind. Er ist auch, aus meiner Sicht, der bequemste der drei Probanten. Der Helm sitzt fest und ist auch bequem am Kopf und wackelt / rutscht nicht, wenn ich schnell nicke oder den Kopf drehe. Eigentlich mein persönlicher Favorit. Leider lässt sich der Helm, wenn man den Kinnbügel von unten nach oben drückt, sehr leicht verrutschen, obwohl die Wangenpolster voll anliegen. Wenn der Kinnriemen zu ist wird das rutschen natürlich eingegrenzt, aber ohne könnte ich den Helm so über den Kopf ziehen. Hier sind leider nur zwei verschieden dicke Wangenpolster mit dabei, weswegen hier keine weitere Optimierung möglich ist. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, das meine Kopfform nicht perfekt zum Helm passt und deswegen dieser sich so leicht schieben lässt. Vielleicht bewerte ich das ganze aber auch über.....

*Fox Proframe:*
Der Helm passt sehr gut und ist auch bequem, wenn auch nicht ganz so wie der Leatt. Der Helm vermittel zwar nicht ganz die Sicherheit wie der Leatt, aber wesentlich mehr als der TLD. Der Proframe sitzt fest und ist auch bequem am Kopf und wackelt / rutscht nicht, wenn ich schnell nicke oder den Kopf drehe. Hier muss man schon wesentlich fester von unten gegen den Kinnbügel drücken, dass dieser ohne Kinnriemen vom Kopf gleiten würde. Der Helm ist sehr gut belüftet. Es sind 3 verschieden dicke Wangenpolste. Zusätzlich sind noch ein Nackenpolster und ein weiteres Kopfinnenpolster mit dabei, welche an der MIPS-Schale mittels Klett angebracht werden.
Aufgrund des Plus an Passform gegenüber dem Leatt, wirds wohl der Proframe werden. Schick ist er ja schon....
Das einzige was mich an dem wirklich stört, ist das MIPS-System im Stirnbereich. Das ist derartig scharfkantig, das hier Schnittwunden beim Ernstfall nicht ausgeschlossen wären (hab hier im Forum darüber schon mal was gelesen). Da ist zwar ein Polster mit Klett angebracht, aber das geht leicht ab. Wenn ich den Proframe behalte werd ich hier mit Schleifpapier und Tape mal was basteln müssen.

Hoffe ich konnte Euch ein wenig Informationen zu den drei Helmen geben...


----------



## T_N_T (17. April 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich der Helm, wenn man den Kinnbügel von unten nach oben drückt, sehr leicht verrutschen, obwohl die Wangenpolster voll anliegen. Wenn der Kinnriemen zu ist wird das rutschen natürlich eingegrenzt, aber ohne könnte ich den Helm so über den Kopf ziehen.



War bei mir dasselbe Problem, deshalb ging der DBX 4.0 zurück.


----------



## clemsi (21. April 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> War bei mir dasselbe Problem, deshalb ging der DBX 4.0 zurück.



Interessant ... bei mir genau das selbe - Passform war im Großen und Ganzen gut, aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass der Helm leicht nach oben weg rutschen möchte.

Der Stage ist mir im Vgl. zu filigran und der Kinnbügel viel zu nah am Kinn. Der Proframe ist nun im direkten Vergleich von den dreien für mich der Beste, ist für mich aber dennoch zu wenig (Passform und Schutz sind hier auch lediglich ok). 
Der Xult war eine Spur zu klein (in M/L), hat sich aber sonst gut angefühlt; wobei ich da - wie schon mal geschrieben - bezüglich der Belüftung keine riesen Vorteil zum Rampage Pro sehe. 
Ich werd schauen, was da in nächster Zeit noch auf den Markt kommt - Nachfrage scheint ja da zu se.in


----------



## dh-noob (22. April 2019)

Habe jetzt den Leatt DBX 4.0 und musste die schmaleren Polster einbauen - Kopfumfang 55,5cm bei Größe S. Die Belüftung ist erstklassig im Vergleich zu meiner MX Murmel!
Die Bewegung nach oben ist größer als beim MX Helm, aber vor allem mit Goggle in Ordnung.
Morgen wird er im Bikepark getestet.


----------



## LuckZero (22. April 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich werd schauen, was da in nächster Zeit noch auf den Markt kommt - Nachfrage scheint ja da zu se.in



wenn du ihn nicht schon hattest, probiere auch mal den Bell Super DH. Der hat mir dank des Einstellsystems am besten gepasst.


----------



## akri1337 (5. Dezember 2019)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Leatt DBX 4.0 und musste die schmaleren Polster einbauen - Kopfumfang 55,5cm bei Größe S. Die Belüftung ist erstklassig im Vergleich zu meiner MX Murmel!
> Die Bewegung nach oben ist größer als beim MX Helm, aber vor allem mit Goggle in Ordnung.
> Morgen wird er im Bikepark getestet.



welche polster hast du da genommen/gekauft? habe den 57-58cm helm
aber die polster drücken schon recht stark
wenn die eine spur dünner wären, wäre er perfekt


----------



## Hinouf (15. Februar 2020)

Hab den Stage grad zum probieren. Er würde eigentlich ganz gut passen nur, dass meine Ohrläppchen unter dem Wangenpolster liegen. Hab ich so einen komischen Schädel, oder hat euch das nicht gestört?
Danke euch.


----------



## Florent29 (17. Februar 2020)

Kurz zur Info: Ich habe doch wieder einen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel genommen und zwar den Parachute MCR von meiner Lieblingsmarke MET (die passen mir einfach wie angegossen)

Schweineteuer, fummeliger Mechanismus, aber erstaunlich stabil, relativ leicht und sehr gut belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (17. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mich im Sommer für den 100% Trajecta entschieden - für mich eine super Passform und relativ angenehm zu tragen (klar, der Rampage Pro ist ein Sofa dagegen). Ich habe den mittlerweile im Park/beim Shuttle ab 20°+ immer auf - das mehr an Belüftung und das niedriger Gewicht spart einiges an Energie an langen und heißen Tagen.
Edit:
Den Endura hatte ich auch lange im Auge, aber der war ja ewig nicht lieferbar. Ich habe ihn schließlich neulich mal testen können und war von der Passform bzw. dem Komfort enttäuscht - der hat gefühlt null Polsterung.


----------



## san82 (17. Februar 2020)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Kali Invader getestet?


----------



## Florent29 (17. Februar 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Den Endura hatte ich auch lange im Auge, aber der war ja ewig nicht lieferbar. Ich habe ihn schließlich neulich mal testen können und war von der Passform bzw. dem Komfort enttäuscht - *der hat gefühlt null Polsterung*.



Wenig Polsterung kann auch Vorteile haben - der Giro Switchblade zB hat so dicke Polster, die bekommst ganz schlecht wieder trocken. Außerdem hatte man gefühlt immer eine Wollmütze unter dem Helm an.

Der MET hingegen ist da sehr minimalistisch - das spart Gewicht, trocknet schneller und ist auch besser belüftet.


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. März 2020)

Hat jemand den TLD Stage, Fox Proframe und den 100% Trajecta verglichen?

Schwanke zwischen Fox und 100%, nachdem der TLD Stage hier als eher "schwachbrüstig" beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Florent29 (17. März 2020)

So, die ersten längeren Endurotouren mit dem MET Parchute MCR habe ich hinter mir und kann mal berichten:

Der Helm ist bergauf ohne Kinnbügel leicht und angenehm belüftet wie ein ganz normaler Halbschalenhelm, aber sehr sparsam gepolstert. Wer also die dicken Troy Lee Polster mag oder wem der MET nicht so gut passt, der ist damit falsch beraten. Ich hingegen mag es, wenn der Helm eng anliegt und schnell trocknet. Highlight ist der Magnetverschluss des Kinnriemens, der ist wirklich superpraktisch.

Der Kinnbügel ist größer als der von Giro, aber kleiner als der von Bell und lässt sich gut zB an den Rucksack hängen. Ich hatte ihn in mein Hip-Pack eingeklickt, geht auch gut.

Das Montieren des Kinnbügels auf dem Kopf ist etwas fummelig und ich habe den Dreh noch nicht raus. Man hat den Helm aber superschnell ausgezogen und in der Hand ist die Montage wesentlich einfacher, wenn auch nicht so intuitiv wie bei anderen Modellen.

In der Fullface-Konfiguration fallen die gute Belüftung und das gute Sichtfeld auf, was einen binnen kurzem vergessen lässt, dass man einen FF aufhat. Trinken aus der Flasche geht leider nicht, dafür ist der Kinnbügel zu nah am Kinn. Dafür passen sowohl eine Oakley O-Frame als auch eine 100% Accuri Goggle problemlos rein.

Sicherheitsgefühl ist sehr gut, wenn auch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau des wesentlich schwereren Giro. Der Kinnbügel wirkst sehr steif und stabil, lässt sich am Helm montiert so gut wie nicht bewegen oder verdrehen. Gewogen hab ich ihn hier.

Fragen? Fragen.


----------



## Schabernack_92 (7. Juni 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Hat jemand den TLD Stage, Fox Proframe und den 100% Trajecta verglichen?
> 
> Schwanke zwischen Fox und 100%, nachdem der TLD Stage hier als eher "schwachbrüstig" beschrieben wurde.


Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe... Jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich 100% Trajecta oder Fox Proframe?


----------



## Downhillsocke (7. Juni 2020)

Schabernack_92 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe... Jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich 100% Trajecta oder Fox Proframe?



Ich fahre jetzt den Trajecta und bin voll zufrieden. Den Proframe habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## Kickaxe (22. Juni 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> So, die ersten längeren Endurotouren mit dem MET Parchute MCR habe ich hinter mir und kann mal berichten:
> 
> Fragen? Fragen.


Hi, ich habe letzte Woche einen Bell Super DH bestellt, und habe gemerkt, dass er mir nach ca. 15min zumindest im Fullface-Modus Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Nun habe ich grade auch den MET bekommen, der auf den ersten Blick komfortabler ist, aber die Halbschale auch etwas schwerer zu sein scheint. Hast du das Gewicht der Halbschale beim fahren gemerkt? Bisher sitze ich mit dem Helm nur in der Wohnung. (Ich hätte übrigens gerne die beiden Helme im Laden anprobiert-nur leider hat kein einziger Radladen in meiner Stadt überhaupt Hybrid-FF Helme…)


----------



## Florent29 (22. Juni 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe letzte Woche einen Bell Super DH bestellt, und habe gemerkt, dass er mir nach ca. 15min zumindest im Fullface-Modus Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Nun habe ich grade auch den MET bekommen, der auf den ersten Blick komfortabler ist, aber die Halbschale auch etwas schwerer zu sein scheint. Hast du das Gewicht der Halbschale beim fahren gemerkt? Bisher sitze ich mit dem Helm nur in der Wohnung. (Ich hätte übrigens gerne die beiden Helme im Laden anprobiert-nur leider hat kein einziger Radladen in meiner Stadt überhaupt Hybrid-FF Helme…)



Also ich finde die Halbschale nicht zu schwer - fühlt sich für mich genau so an wie ein ganz gewöhnlicher Endurohelm ohne Kinnbügel. Das hat natürlich auch mit der wirklich guten Belüftung zu tun.

Der Giro Switchblade, den ich vorher hatte, der war schon unangenehm massig bergauf.

Das Kopfschmerz-Problem mit Bell kenne ich übrigens auch. Nie wieder Bell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (22. Juni 2020)

Schonmal danke für deine Einschätzung! Der Met fühlt sich auch nach ein paar Stunden auf meinem Kopf vorm Computer super an ?



Florent29 schrieb:


> Das Kopfschmerz-Problem mit Bell kenne ich übrigens auch. Nie wieder Bell...



Gut zu hören. Zuerst lag es an schlecht platzierten Polstern. Als ich das Problem gelöst hatte, gab es trotzdem Kopfschmerzen. Lockerer wollte ich die Verstellung aber auch nicht drehen…


----------



## __U3__ (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand mit dem Trajecta evtl sagen wieviele Klebchen für das Innenfutter an den beiden langen dünnen Teilen in Richtung Front sind? 
Habe mir einen bestellt und wundere mich über die labbrige Befestigung der beiden Teile. Beide flattern auch in der Belüftungsöffnung herum und so am voderen Ende nicht fixiert. 
Ist das normal oder wurden da zwei Klebchen vergessen?
Siehe Bild...

Danke!


----------



## clemsi (17. Juli 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand mit dem Trajecta evtl sagen wieviele Klebchen für das Innenfutter an den beiden langen dünnen Teilen in Richtung Front sind?
> Habe mir einen bestellt und wundere mich über die labbrige Befestigung der beiden Teile. Beide flattern auch in der Belüftungsöffnung herum und so am voderen Ende nicht fixiert.
> ...


Etwas spät gesehen ... sollten insgesamt 2 sein. Wie sieht es unter dem anderen Polsterärmchen aus? Klebbare Klettdingens gibt es gelegentlich auch mal discounter für wenig Geld.


----------



## __U3__ (20. Juli 2020)

Habe von sports-nut welche bekommen, jetzt sitzen die beiden  Teile wieder fest...


----------



## Maledivo (21. Juli 2020)

Nach einem etwas heftigerem Sturz frontal auf die Nase muss ein anderes Helm her, ...

Habe mir 2 "Enduro"-Helme geholt.

Einmal MET Parachute HES und einmal 100% Trajecta.

Leichtgewicht, ASTM-Norm und gute Belüftung stehen im Vordergrund.

MET Parachute HES: Verarbeitung ist gut - Helm ist megaleicht - passt wie gegossen auf mein Rübe, allerdings stört mich Safe T - der ragt ein wenig unterhalb des Helmes raus und Google drückt auf die Nase, selbst mit 100% Speedtrap-Brille habe ich kaum Platz.

100 % Trajecta: Zum Vergleich mit MET schaut es wuchtig aus - Verabreitung top - passt auch wie gegossen auf mein Rübe. Nur die Wangenpolster könnte ein wenig dünner sein. Nach 35 km Tour - Fazit - bin ich megazufrieden, es lüftet gut durch (25° Grad), könnte die ganze Tour Helm auf Kopf lassen (Uphill ebenso).

Da die Online-Shops momentan viel zu tun haben und mir noch keine Email beantworten können, hätte ich eine Frage an 100 % Trajecta Nutzer, habt Ihr mal Polsterset dünn gekauft? Laut Onlineshop haben die Wangendicke bei Polsterset dünn und dick identische Maße (32 und 35 mm). Etwas weniger als 30 mm wäre Top.


----------



## Maledivo (22. Juli 2020)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Laut Onlineshop haben die Wangendicke bei Polsterset dünn und dick identische Maße (32 und 35 mm). Etwas weniger als 30 mm wäre Top.



Update: Polster Set in dünn wäre in 20 mm und in 25 mm. Habe soeben geordert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequilamixer (28. Juli 2020)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Update: Polster Set in dünn wäre in 20 mm und in 25 mm. Habe soeben geordert!



weiss jemand zufällig bei welcher Grösse welche Pads dabei sind? Finde dazu nix im Netz.
Ich hatte einen zurückgeschickt, weil die Nieten hinten locker waren. Jetzt ist der Neue da nur die Polster sind zu eng. Ich dreh noch durch


----------



## b0mbe (10. September 2020)

Hol den Thread nochmal hoch. 



Hinouf schrieb:


> Hab den Stage grad zum probieren. Er würde eigentlich ganz gut passen nur, dass meine Ohrläppchen unter dem Wangenpolster liegen. Hab ich so einen komischen Schädel, oder hat euch das nicht gestört?
> Danke euch.


Hab den Stage aktuell auch hier und hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hast du mittlerweile n anderen gekauft?


----------



## Hinouf (10. September 2020)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Hol den Thread nochmal hoch.
> 
> 
> Hab den Stage aktuell auch hier und hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hast du mittlerweile n anderen gekauft?


Ich hab ihn noch da, bin aber noch nicht mit ihm gefahren. Meinen Vorsatz öfter mal in den Park zu gehen, hat Corona gehörig durcheinander gebracht.
Ich hoffe man gewöhnt sich an die Ohrläppchengeschichte.


----------



## b0mbe (10. September 2020)

Mir wars bei dem Preis zu heikel und deswegen hab ich den Helm wieder zurück geschickt. Bleibt wohl nichts anderes, als andere Modelle zu bestellen und zu testen... ätzend!


----------



## Tequilamixer (10. September 2020)

Stage ist nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig. Wenn Du den Trajecta daneben legst - siehst Du den Unterschied. Mehr Material - kann also auch mehr ab.


----------



## b0mbe (10. September 2020)

Als nächstes würde ich den Trajecta und den Proframe testen. Letzteren finde ich allerdings nirgendwo lieferbar in Größe L.


----------

